# Toronto woman finds knife-wielding squirrel in back yard.



## Robert59 (Jan 23, 2021)

A Toronto woman captured video when she looked into her backyard and was confronted with a bizarre sight: a squirrel holding a knife.

https://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2021/0...wielding-squirrel-in-back-yard/9701611265002/


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2021)

Hahaha.. well if ever there was a Headline to make you look twice...this is one ...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 23, 2021)

ROFLMAO!

Thanks for this, Robert, it's my laugh of the day!


----------



## Judycat (Jan 23, 2021)

Put down the knife and back away, slowly.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 23, 2021)

Hand over the nuts and no one gets hurt.


----------



## jujube (Jan 23, 2021)

I just hope my squirrels never hear about this.....


----------



## Ceege (Jan 23, 2021)

Judycat said:


> Put down the knife and back away, slowly.


These squirrels are really getting out of control.





 via @YouTube

What's next?  Robbing banks?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 24, 2021)

Funny post and funny replies!  @jujube I hope our neighborhood squirrel (who likes hanging out on my patio) doesn't get wind of this either!


----------



## Pecos (Jan 24, 2021)

It looks like he is trimming his nails.


----------

